# Useful sewing find in an auction box.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I found these in an auction box and had to google them. They are called Littauer Stitch Scissors. They are awesome for sewing i have found. :thumb:


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

They would sure come in handy for me. Seems like I'm always removing stitches for one reason or another ! My DH has a set of antique veterinary tools, and I would love to get my hands on some of the scissors in it but they're off limits


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a pair of those too!! I even have a pair of the large tweezers that was in the package with the scissors. They are packaged together for the removal of surgical stitches!! Courtesy of the hospital when I was in for my thyroid surgery. I asked & they let me have them. I think they have to throw them away after each person. I'll have to ask my friend about that, she is a retired nurse. 

I also have several different sizes of hemostats that I picked up at a flea market. They are a great go to item when I have to tie a thick quilt or need an extra hand to hand something. I bet you could get both these items in a variety of places like on-line, flea markets or have a friend that in some sort of medical capacity. 

RHT


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those look like surgical. But, you can also find them in fabric stores. They are used for taking out stitches in your sewing.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool!!! I also use a hemostat for sewing...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And over here, I use my tiny sewing snips to take out stitches. . . From humans. :teehee:


----------

